# Using a neckstrap?



## QueenDee_ (14 December 2016)

Interested to know how many of you use a neck strap, and do you actually _use_ it?

I always put one on my youngster, and will sometimes put one on my others if going hunting or XC. But I find that I rarely actually use it. With my big lad in particular I find that it doesn't really sit in a useful place for grabbing in emergencies, but I'm not sure whether it is a case of 'training' myself to go for it when needed!


----------



## Goldenstar (14 December 2016)

I use neck strap .
When I was taught to ride it was really the first thing they taught us .
Grabbing the neck strap really is instinctive for me.
I also train all my horse to stop/ slow down  if I jerk on the neckstrap quickly three times and say whoa whoa.


----------



## poiuytrewq (14 December 2016)

I never have, never understood as my theory was if you were falling a neck strap wasn't going to save you. 
I do now see though and have more recently used one as my daughter nagged me too with a new horse!
I've used it more to steady myself if needed (big spook you know the type of thing) as horse has a very very soft mouth and I'm being uber careful not to ever jab it!!!


----------



## Dr_Horse (14 December 2016)

I have one on my youngster and have got in to the habit of when he decides to get a bit sparky hanging on to it


----------



## Equi (14 December 2016)

I use one when jumping cause I'm terrified and **** but I find I use it too much and loose my contact


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 December 2016)

We use neckstraps on the babies, much sooner have that grabbed than sock them in the mouth if something happens.


----------



## cauda equina (14 December 2016)

I put one on the horse much more often than I actually use it.
If it's there and not needed, it's not in the way, but if you haven't got one and suddenly find yourself wanting one you're stumped


----------



## Fiona (14 December 2016)

I've used one on my TB since she was a rather 'bright' 4yo (she's 15 now lol)

Mine is an old stirrup leather, but a loose breastplate would be fine too..

As an alternative, my 5yo son has a balance strap on the front of his saddle in case he needs to grab something...

Fiona


----------



## Goldenstar (14 December 2016)

cauda equina said:



			I put one on the horse much more often than I actually use it.
If it's there and not needed, it's not in the way, but if you haven't got one and suddenly find yourself wanting one you're stumped
		
Click to expand...

So true.


----------



## LinzyD (14 December 2016)

Yes.  I had a couple of lessons at the Bartles years ago and was encouraged to use one, and was told that they do it as a matter of course on all their young horses.  I was shown how to use it actively and not just as a safety grab.  So generally it would be a thin strap like you have on a regular martingale, not a stirrup leather, and the trick was to have it long enough to rest loosely at the wither rather than up the neck.  When riding downward transitions at any pace you'd hook the neckstrap with your finger into the hand with the reins and use it to reinforce the request for a downward transition, while remaining light on the mouth.  Used regularly like this it helps a horse to learn to respond to a light hand when coming down the gears.  And you get used to looping it up and dropping it at will or even riding with it in your hands, so that if you need it for safety reasons you react more quickly.  And if you do need to use it in an emergency the horse already knows that a big tug on this means stop please.  

I also use the neckstrap technique when schooling any pony for a child so that the pony doesn't become accustomed to an adult's hand; I use the neckstrap and voice to ride the pony forward and always to ask for downward transitions and only use the lightest of contact on the rein.   The child is taught to ride with the correct contact and if she/he gets worried all that's needed is a quick tug on the neck strap and the pony slows down/stops.  

Hunting I have it a bit further up the neck and if going in to a dodgy looking obstacle I'd grab it with my left hand once the horse has locked on to the fence and use it to brace the downward side - saves the horse's mouth if I want to take a self-preservationist seat!

Much under utilised basic bit of kit imo.


----------



## skint1 (14 December 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			I use neck strap .
When I was taught to ride it was really the first thing they taught us .
Grabbing the neck strap really is instinctive for me.
I also train all my horse to stop/ slow down  if I jerk on the neckstrap quickly three times and say whoa whoa.
		
Click to expand...

That is a really good idea! I use a neck strap on my horse because I don't want to hang on his mouth in an unbalanced moment, which I seeem to have a lot of lately.  I think as well if you're having a nervous moment it can give you that extra feeling of security without involving the horse's mouth in a death grip. In short, I like them!


----------



## Damnation (14 December 2016)

I prefer loopping a flash strap through the d rings of a saddle - much easier to loop fingers around and grab.

But then I have short arms so leaning forward to grab a neck strap would probably unbalance me if trying to sit to a buck or a spook!


----------



## Sprout (14 December 2016)

I use a neck strap because with my HMS I can become unbalanced if my knees give way, if my boy spooks etc so the strap helps with my balance and reduces the risk of me pulling on his mouth inadvertently.


----------



## PorkChop (14 December 2016)

I always ride with a neckstrap, can't say I grab it in an emergency all the time.

I do find it extremely useful when mounting, and I train the horses to slow down when I pull it


----------



## doodle (14 December 2016)

I used to all ways ride soli in one. Particularly warming up at a show. I would hold neck strap with one hand. Helped me feel more secure without holding into his mouth. A light tug on the neck strap also steadied him without getting into a fight. I then used to always put one on Robin when I first got him. But I never used it and never felt the need to do a friend borrowed it and I have never asked for it back.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 December 2016)

Damnation said:



			I prefer loopping a flash strap through the d rings of a saddle - much easier to loop fingers around and grab.

But then I have short arms so leaning forward to grab a neck strap would probably unbalance me if trying to sit to a buck or a spook!
		
Click to expand...

This won't stop the horse and that's the advantage of a neck strap ( which need to thin not a stirrrup leather ) if you have trained them to stop when it's pulled they are likely to stop when you get into trouble this has saved me many times .


----------



## Dubsie (14 December 2016)

poiuytrewq said:



			I never have, never understood as my theory was if you were falling a neck strap wasn't going to save you. 
I do now see though and have more recently used one as my daughter nagged me too with a new horse!
I've used it more to steady myself if needed (big spook you know the type of thing) as horse has a very very soft mouth and I'm being uber careful not to ever jab it!!!
		
Click to expand...

My daughter had a lesson with Mark Smith and he suggested to hold the neck strap with fingers underneath the strap then close over it with palm upwards as it made it more difficult to fall off as the elbow was locked in towards yourself. (does that make sense?)


----------



## Damnation (14 December 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			This won't stop the horse and that's the advantage of a neck strap ( which need to thin not a stirrrup leather ) if you have trained them to stop when it's pulled they are likely to stop when you get into trouble this has saved me many times .
		
Click to expand...

Oh I agree, that would help, but my stumpy little arms are not built for neck straps!!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 December 2016)

I couldn't live without my Holy Crap Strap at work! It's the first thing you grab when the horse starts messing about and it's the first thing you let go of when they really are being stupid so you can haul their heads up off the floor! 

I don't use one at home. It feels weird riding the tb's in a snaffle without a neck strap but I'm fine without one if I have 2 sets of reins. It doesn't bother me in the slightest riding the wee natives in a snaffle and no holy Crap Strap. I'm a bit weird! It just doesn't 'feel' right on the tb's lol!


----------



## Embo (14 December 2016)

Yes, I use one regularly. Mostly for jumping/XC or hacking. I use it to balance myself with if I have a wobbly moment so I don't use the rein instead. I use it less and less the more confident I get, but I still have it there just in case. Usually I will hook a finger round it a couple of strides away from a jump if I'm suddenly not feeling very brave!

In the past I have spent enitre sessions where I've not let go of it at all.

It's like a security blanket - I know it won't necessarily 'save' me if things go wrong, but I feel better for having it there, therefore I ride more confidently and am more effective.


----------



## M&M&G (14 December 2016)

I use one out hacking less to avoid falling but as others hav said, to slow down. I know I would otherwise use my hands too much, it also encourages me to use my seat and weight as I have a tendency to tip forwards when going down gears


----------



## tatty_v (14 December 2016)

I put one on all the time out of habit (it's looped up with my bridle) but I only really use it out hacking when things get a bit hairy!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (14 December 2016)

M&M&G said:



			I use one out hacking less to avoid falling but as others hav said, to slow down. I know I would otherwise use my hands too much, it also encourages me to use my seat and weight as I have a tendency to tip forwards when going down gears
		
Click to expand...

Similar for me. I don't have my own horse yet but enjoy hacking holidays and I get tired after a few hours in the saddle. I don't want to accidentally use my hands to balance so prefer having a neckstrap available.


----------



## Emilieu (14 December 2016)

For those not using a stirrup leather what are you using please?


----------



## Kezzabell2 (14 December 2016)

My horses neck was always to fat for a neck strap, so I just put a hunting breast plate on him, without the martin gayle attachment, and that was more in the right place that a neck strap would have been!!  I feel weird when I ride a horse without anything there now, even if I don't really use it.


----------



## turnbuckle (14 December 2016)

I'm all for anything which makes me more confident (much needed) and less likely to be decanted, but must admit I've never found the breastplate much use...if I hook round it it going into a fence I either don't give him enough rein or totally drop the rein, reaching for it also generally unbalances me - and I think if I was going to try and sit a real rodeo effort I would rather have a fistful of mane...

But I do like the idea of using it as a request for brakes - will talk to my teacher and see if we can figure out a method for that...


----------



## Britestar (14 December 2016)

I have my "jesus" handle. Its a leather leadrein stylishly duck taped to the two rings on a breastplate so its sticks up.
I find this much easier to grab in a crisis (another with short arms). I also tuck a finger under it when the horse is a little 'bright' or likely to spook. 
Because  it stands up, its much easier to grab and has saved me on many occasions. Sometimes I don't even know I've take a hold of it.


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 December 2016)

Always ride with a neck strap. Saved me and him today when new horse took off before I expected him to (that's the thing when you go from a 14.2 cob to a 17hh warmblood there's a lot less time to inspect the fence!)


----------



## JustMe22 (14 December 2016)

I always have one on my youngster, and used to use one on my more established (but probably naughtier) horse too. I have it fairly long so that it sits just in front of the withers, making it easy to grab if necessary. 

I don't grab it if the horse starts throwing big bucks, but it's useful for when they're feeling tense and I don't want to grab on the mouth, and I also used it the other day when my horse was feeling very hot and fresh and I needed to send him forwards into a steady contact - i.e. I needed to stop moving my bloody hands to try and keep the horse under control.


----------



## pennandh (14 December 2016)

Always use one when astride (unless it's gone walkabout, in which case I just have to make do without), because my dodgy knee sometimes throws my balance out and it's very good for correcting minor wobbles (and saving Mr H's mouth in case of major wobbles).

Side-saddle, I don't usually bother, because I'm liable to stay put unless something really major happens, though I'm not against having one there.


----------



## millitiger (14 December 2016)

Have one on every horse and every ride.
I've used it less than a handful of times in the last year but wouldn't like to be without it.

If your horse has a long wither, a breastplate sits in a much better place than a neckstrap as a grab strap, I used to put both on my 18.1hh as the neckstrap was so far away it could only be found in extremely precarious situations!


----------



## SOS (14 December 2016)

I have them on fairly regularly, but only tend to 'use' whilst hacking. When cantering along a particularly pheasant-y bridle path I like to pop a hand on it with the rein still in my hand, that way if we have a bit of a sideways spook the horse doesnt get jabbed in the mouth.

Just realised it must be fairly loose as my hand is still off the neck whilst doing this.


----------



## furrycat (14 December 2016)

I use one all the time on my mare as she has a tendency to do a spook/leap/bronc combo which is rather unpleasant. I instinctively grab the neck strap and I find it stops my hands from flying up into the air and keeps me anchored to the saddle. Saved my bacon many a time.


----------



## Red-1 (14 December 2016)

I never used one before having Jay, but he came with a rearing habit, and my trainer made me promise never to ride without. It was the best advice as it means he now responds to the strap as breaks, so if he is tense I use the strap instead of the reins, and his rearing stopped pretty quickly. 

I now don't feel right on any horse without one!



Emilieu said:



			For those not using a stirrup leather what are you using please?
		
Click to expand...

I use the neck strap for a martingale, without any martingale. Sabre will sell you just the strap.


----------



## teapot (14 December 2016)

Every horse I ride in my lessons has one without fail (yard policy). I chuck a neck strap on the RDA horse I school out of sessions purely out of habit. (he's at a different yard). The RDA horse I have to warm up has a saddle strap, which I'm not not a fan of, certainly didn't grab it the one time I came off her! 

From a teaching point of view, riders can get quite fixed hands if they're using saddle straps for confidence reasons. We're not allowed neck straps for RDA unless fixed/attached for either martingale or breastplate though, which is a pain in the backside frankly.


----------



## ihatework (14 December 2016)

No I don't use one in general. On a youngster I might pop one on because 'it's the done thing' but in reality I'd likely not use it.

I find they are positioned in the wrong place for me and if I go to grab it I tip too far forwards, which is often undesirable should you find yourself in that situation.

I much prefer a balance strap on the saddle D's and I've also been know to grab a chunk of mane!


----------



## Asha (14 December 2016)

I use one all the time, have done for years. Haven't had to use it much of late but it's always there just in case. Use it mainly when jumping.


----------



## fattylumpkin (14 December 2016)

I never really use one even when it's been there. I had one as a kind of psychological support when my horse went through a phase of spooking badly every fifth step or so, but I never actually reacted to spooking by grabbing for it. I think it's probably because I spent years riding bareback as a kid and my usual response to unexpected acceleration/deceleration is to grip with my legs and lower back like somebody just ran 25,000 volts through me. I think part of the reason I hate spooking is that I find it so exhausting, but luckily those days are pretty much over.


----------



## MissTyc (14 December 2016)

I use mine for hunting my gelding so I don't jab him in the mouth when there are unexpected big leaps + for jumping/hacking my young mare for the same reason - don't want my hands to punish their boldness! 
I also use for balance when galloping up hills (i.e. being lazy!). And as the emergency stop as they slow down if I give the neck strap a few sharp tugs. They also turn well off the neck strap. Well, my gelding does. I pretend my mare does but she's not a very subtle horse and needs bigger cues. She'll learn.


----------



## TheMule (14 December 2016)

I use a breastgirth in everything I ride- this doubles up as a neckstrap. I don't use it often but it can be a great lifeline and I particularly like it on a young horse when they're going through that unpredictable stage when they start jumping- saves the mouth


----------



## Mince Pie (14 December 2016)

I use a breastplate and grab the 'handle', I find neck straps are too far forward for me.


----------



## Shadowdancing (14 December 2016)

I'm another who uses it as a training aid rather than something to grab! 

My horse was very onward bound when I bought her as a 3 nearly 4 yr old and would just canter off as soon as you got your butt in the saddle!

I didn't want to end up hauling on her mouth and pippa funnels book on training young horses said a neck strap was a good way to say 'steady' instead!

Worked a treat and still pop it on out hacking as if things get exciting it gives me an additional source of brakes! She still responds to it.


----------



## C1airey (14 December 2016)

Currently saddle-less, so use the neckstrap when hacking bareback. Also use it for any fast/exciting work, or on unfamiliar horses.


----------



## Dave's Mam (14 December 2016)

I use an "Oh s**t strap" on my saddle.


----------



## JennBags (14 December 2016)

I got one a couple of years ago for my very spooky and sharp idxtb and it's the best purchase I ever made. When he starts feeling tense, I loop my fingers under it which makes me more secure without hanging into his mouth, and therefore my body language is confident which in turn gives him confidence.  It's part of my tack, I never ride without it.

I've tried a breastplate before and it doesn't do anything like the same job. I do have short arms and I never have a problem grabbing the neckstrap,  I bought a specific neckstrap from Libby's which sits really nicely on him, and as you can get in different colours I got a brown one to blend with the bay.


----------



## silv (14 December 2016)

I find it really useful to grab when riding without stirrups which I try to do every schooling session.  My mare has a huge trot and I have been doing lots of work stirrupless to help me sit.  I don't want to grab her in the mouth so if feel unbalanced use the neck strap.

  Also I was guilty of not using my outside rein properly so sometimes I grab the neckstrap with my inside hand and ride in the school with just the outside rein for short episodes.


----------



## Emilieu (14 December 2016)

Red-1 said:



			I never used one before having Jay, but he came with a rearing habit, and my trainer made me promise never to ride without. It was the best advice as it means he now responds to the strap as breaks, so if he is tense I use the strap instead of the reins, and his rearing stopped pretty quickly. 

I now don't feel right on any horse without one!



I use the neck strap for a martingale, without any martingale. Sabre will sell you just the strap.
		
Click to expand...

Brill. Thanks.


----------



## rachk89 (15 December 2016)

Yup. Had to use it a lot recently when the horse decided behaving wasn't necessary. He behaves now but I keep it on just incase he has a change of heart. He does look odd now if i don't use it as i am used to it being there now. Will take it off eventually permanently but he has to prove to me that he is a mature horse now and not one throwing his toys out of the pram when he doesn't want to work.


----------



## Sandstone1 (15 December 2016)

Does anyone use a rstor?


----------



## Carlosmum (15 December 2016)

Sandstone1 said:



			Does anyone use a rstor?
		
Click to expand...

Yes me!  Love it,  pony has a tendency to bronc so I can lean well back and still have a chance to pull his head up.   With a neck strap I'd be forward & over his ears on no time.


----------



## Lulup (15 December 2016)

I rarely ride without one - my horses are all young and I find it a very useful piece of kit - Don't have to use it much but I do hold it in my right hand together with the rein in any potentially precarious situations and it def saved me during a rearing episode and stopped me hanging off the reins which might have pulled horse over. Feels weird to me now to ride without one - like driving without a seatbelt!


----------



## Antw23uk (15 December 2016)

I put a neckstrap on but rarely use it but its nice to know its there ... its a stirrup leather done up and the end is then taped closed (if that makes sense?) Unless im competing or doing a sponsored ride I never ride with a martingale which then takes its place and it just helps me keep balanced in faster work. 

I certainly use it on the new mare .. she is rather forward going and we are still working each other out so makes sense to use a strap rather than risk socking her in the gob if she spooks or what not!


----------



## NaeNae87 (16 December 2016)

I always jump with a neck strap. 
I have it there incase I get a jesus stride or my horse is a little enthusiastic. I can slip my reins and steady myself without catching my horse in the mouth. It also helps with pullers. The horse ends up pulling against themselves rather than fighting me.


----------



## milliepops (16 December 2016)

Emilieu said:



			For those not using a stirrup leather what are you using please?
		
Click to expand...

I bought a Shires neckstrap, was about a tenner.

I use it when jumping anything babyish- hook a finger in it and then if they throw an awkward jump you won't sock them in the teeth. I also liked to have one when jumping ditches out hunting.

Now I stick it on when we are training anything that can get a bit airborne - last used to start Kira's flying changes which were sometimes heavy on the flying element and light on the change!   I rarely touch it but nice to know it's there.


----------



## Tonimarie (3 March 2020)

My boy has a habit of napping to left or right. His front end litterally disappears  and I have ended up on the floor or hanging on, which results in me pulling on his mouth :-( and makes him spook more. If I used a neck strap, howwoukd this help?? ....surely if I grap the strap as he ducks to the side, the strap will just slide round his neck as I lean on it??? I've seen some that attach to the D Rings or to the girth, like a martingale and am wondering if something like this would be better?


----------



## flying_high (3 March 2020)

Tonimarie said:



			My boy has a habit of napping to left or right. His front end litterally disappears  and I have ended up on the floor or hanging on, which results in me pulling on his mouth :-( and makes him spook more. If I used a neck strap, howwoukd this help?? ....surely if I grap the strap as he ducks to the side, the strap will just slide round his neck as I lean on it??? I've seen some that attach to the D Rings or to the girth, like a martingale and am wondering if something like this would be better?
		
Click to expand...

I have used, half a rubber rein, with billet end done up to the buckle metal the other end, hunting breast plate and R-stor. All are useful. I think you need to see which is at the right place just below your hands for you to grab. I didn't find a neck rein rotates, but on most horses it is too far forward for me to grab. Oversize hunting breastplate top strap is just right. R-stor is long enough could hold and ride normally at spooking points. 

My horse naps, and I found Jason Webb's one rein stop work helpful. Effectively use inside rein (away from the way are napping to turn nose to foot on a small circle, and disengage them, and then send forward when facing way you want to go).


----------



## lme (3 March 2020)

Always - its useful if my horse spooks and,  like a few of the others here, she will slow down / steady if I pull on the neckstrap.


----------



## oldie48 (3 March 2020)

I also always use one and have a neat proper job. I don't use it much but it saved me last Monday week! I also like to put my hand on it when I mount.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 March 2020)

QueenDee_ said:



			Interested to know how many of you use a neck strap, and do you actually _use_ it?

I always put one on my youngster, and will sometimes put one on my others if going hunting or XC. But I find that I rarely actually use it. With my big lad in particular I find that it doesn't really sit in a useful place for grabbing in emergencies, but I'm not sure whether it is a case of 'training' myself to go for it when needed!
		
Click to expand...

I prefer a monkey strap  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Prem...hash=item3fc83d129d:m:mAv1lwKYYFvMJbreVxtbyRg


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 March 2020)

Britestar said:



			I have my "jesus" handle. Its a leather leadrein stylishly duck taped to the two rings on a breastplate so its sticks up.
I find this much easier to grab in a crisis (another with short arms). I also tuck a finger under it when the horse is a little 'bright' or likely to spook.
Because  it stands up, its much easier to grab and has saved me on many occasions. Sometimes I don't even know I've take a hold of it.
		
Click to expand...

ah you mean monkey strap  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Prem...hash=item3fc83d129d:m:mAv1lwKYYFvMJbreVxtbyRg


----------



## Cob Life (3 March 2020)

I usually have a martingale or breastplate on though truthfully the only time I've actually thought to grab it was when he took off and tried to yank his head down, stopped me being pulled straight over his head


----------



## Britestar (3 March 2020)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			ah you mean monkey strap  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Prem...hash=item3fc83d129d:m:mAv1lwKYYFvMJbreVxtbyRg

Click to expand...


No, those lie flat on the neck,  mine sticks up so you never have to reach down.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 March 2020)

Britestar said:



			No, those lie flat on the neck,  mine sticks up so you never have to reach down.
		
Click to expand...

mine doesn't it sits proud of her saddle and numnah  like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hkm-HKM-40...M7BZJECY1ZN&psc=1&refRID=Z7RWAF0CYM7BZJECY1ZN


----------



## Goldenstar (3 March 2020)

I love neck straps always have one .


----------

